# bowl and other turning blanks



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

is there a way to make turning blanks from the initial cuts off of a log? i feel like i am wasting wood each time i cut off the first slab of a new log. :thumbdown:


----------



## Apple Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2009)

If they are more than 3" thick: cut into squares 6", 8", 10", or 12", dunk in wax or paint with AnchorSeal. The more the figure or unusual thr grain pattern the better. Sealing keeps them from cracking. They are worth fron $4 to $? depending on the type of wood and the amount of figure and size.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

awesome that helps quite a bit. should i just seal the end grain or the whole thing?


----------



## Apple Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2009)

If they keep the bark on (tree cut in winter) coat all bare wood. Turners like the bowl blanks wet or about 10 to 20% moisture for easiest turning. Crotch wood, root burls, burls in general are looked for with great interest. 
Check out the local area for a turners club and attend one of the meetings and pass out business cards, offer to give a talk on custom sawing, whatever it takes to get known in the area.


----------



## Apple Ridgerunner (Nov 13, 2009)

Coat all bare wood, crotches and burls loose moisture, crack and check quickly. If you have a turners club or guild in your area go to a meeting and ask what their needs are then go fill those needs.


----------

